# Fishing Vacation: Scuba Diving, Spear Fishing and Snorkeling



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics we took while I was in a Tropical Paradise of the Philippines. Went scuba diving, spear fishing and snorkeling. BEST PLACE ON EARTH FOR ME. Going back again next Year.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

lucky you Earl. You get to get away from the winter.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> lucky you Earl. You get to get away from the winter.


Yeah man true winter getaway. Can't really stand winter time unless I go party or snowboarding.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow looks like fun, i wanna learn to scuba too


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> wow looks like fun, i wanna learn to scuba too


Very easy to learn. Only takes 7 minutes and you're good to go. Beginner starts in the shallow water about 25 feet depth If you got diving experienced already but have no license they let you go to 45 feet depth. If your experienced with license you can go anywhere even diving with sharks.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Very easy to learn. Only takes 7 minutes and you're good to go. Beginner starts in the shallow water about 25 feet depth If you got diving experienced already but have no license they let you go to 45 feet depth. If your experienced with license you can go anywhere even diving with sharks.


no diving with sharks for me...
when i was a few years old my uncle told me there were sharks in the basement and i had to jump from carpet to carpet (the concrete was blue) 
sometimes at dinner he'd even throw meat down the stairs to get me going
i blame him for my shark phobia now lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> no diving with sharks for me...
> when i was a few years old my uncle told me there were sharks in the basement and i had to jump from carpet to carpet (the concrete was blue)
> sometimes at dinner he'd even throw meat down the stairs to get me going
> i blame him for my shark phobia now lol


Lol! To get rid of the phobia and understand sharks you have to go diving with them. When people talks about sharks they always thought about a killing machine that eats people. I've been diving/snorkeling with sharks since I was 8 years old. Usually with the white tip reef shark and black tip shark. Sometimes I will encounter the foxtail shark and some nurse sharks. Had an encounter with a bull shark too before back when I was 12 years old. Skarks only attack when you starts to panic as your body produced lots of static energy under water and they can sense it. They will think that you are a sick animal in the water that must be get rid off. Lol!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Earl! Bring me next time lol!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Wow Earl! Bring me next time lol!


Lol! Save up now. Heading there again on January.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to see so many fishes diving and snorkeling. How are the corals there any good spots to go? My friends just came back from a trip to the Philippines Indonesia and China.

I have to make a stop in the Philippines on my way to Asia next year!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

oh my.... i miss philippines and diving. wishing i can do that some time soon.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Nice to see so many fishes diving and snorkeling. How are the corals there any good spots to go? My friends just came back from a trip to the Philippines Indonesia and China.
> 
> I have to make a stop in the Philippines on my way to Asia next year!


There are so many places to go to. When will you plan to go? I'm heading there on January next year. If you plan around that time I can let you tag along. Some of the places I go to are not private places that no tourist are supposed to be allowed but I'm local at that area and my grandparents own that area as well. So I can go whenever I please.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> oh my.... i miss philippines and diving. wishing i can do that some time soon.


Lets go next year.


----------



## beijing2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

holy smokes. Jealous as heck


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beijing2008 said:


> holy smokes. Jealous as heck


It's very fun over there.


----------

